# più che tremenda direi oscena



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2012)

24 maggio 2012 *''Sei tremenda'', il giornalista caccia la Barbie umana dallo studio*

Sarah Burge, conosciuta negli Stati Uniti come la Barbie umana per essersi sottoposta al maggior numero di interventi di chirurgia estetica al mondo, è stata cacciata in diretta dallo studio del programma diretto dal giornalista Anderson Cooper. La donna dichiara di voler sottoporre anche la figlia allo stesso processo chirurgico e di volerle insegnare la pole dance, il reporter la interrompe. "A questo non ho altro da dirle, devo essere onesto, la devo interrompere - e poi aggiunge - cerco di essere gentile con tutti gli ospiti ma lei è veramente tremenda e io non voglio parlarle ancora

http://video.repubblica.it/mondo/se...ccia-la-barbie-umana-dallo-studio/96309?video


----------

